# Luftwaffe's Army Support Doctrine



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2008)

Found this site which goes into length the Luftwaffe' support of the Army doctrine from 1918 to 1941. Pretty interesting.

STOR


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Found this site which goes into length the Luftwaffe' support of the Army doctrine from 1918 to 1941. Pretty interesting.
> 
> STOR



Interesting Njaco, Im going to have to check this web page out in more detail after work. Many thanks.


----------

